# Can a weasel get through chain link fence?



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Wife lost a chicken last night. Went out this morning head was ripped off pulled over to the fence, head torn off through fence as it appears.
These birds all roost on roosting bar 10 feet away.
Thinking critter must have gotten inside and drug bird over to fence.
This happened last November different pen with a few other birds and they were drug over to crack under gate they may have gotten in. Figured weasel then and kept them locked up inside over night and no problem since. Now this other pen has a dog kennel panel on one end, something a **** can't get in, but thinking weasel may be back.

Any thoughts?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes a weasel can go through a chain link fence. Sounds like your culprit.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

If you have a game camera set that up at night. When I was little we had ducks and lost a few. We thought weasel or mink was the culprit. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

It doesn't sound like a mink from my experience. But if you think it is I would cover the chain link with chicken wire asap. We had to do that to our pens after a mink got our birds. It killed all 30 of our neighbors pheasants the first night and then all 30 of ours the second nite. After the pheasants it got under the trap door on the chicken coop and got trapped inside. Killed 5 chickens before we could take care of it. It didn't eat any part of these birds just killed them and went on to the next. The couple times we had birds drug through the fence and eaten was when we had bad **** problems. Figured they must of reached through and grabbed them somehow. We would trap the ***** and not have it happen again. Plus a mink would kill as many as it can not just one.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds more like ***** to me. They can climb the fence. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

It's a **** guaranteed. They grab them right thru the fence and chew their heads off and then try to pull their bodies the rest of the way thru the fence. Run chicken wire around the entire pen and bury it 16-20" and have another 20-24" above ground. This will help with *****. Don't delay on this job because the ***** will continue to come back every night until you either eliminate the problem ****(s) or they eliminate all the chickens.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

If it was a **** it really doesn't make sense, or at least they can't get inside as no spaces anything bigger than say a chipmunk can get inside when they are closed up & they were all up on roost at night. can't see the bird killed as roosting on ground next to fence to get grabbed by ****.
I have had that happen with quail, kept pulling them through fence. This has a roof on it an all.

Put up 4' of hardware cloth across bottom tonight. Will get live trap and set for **** and see.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

drwink said:


> If it was a **** it really doesn't make sense, or at least they can't get inside as no spaces anything bigger than say a chipmunk can get inside when they are closed up & they were all up on roost at night. can't see the bird killed as roosting on ground next to fence to get grabbed by ****.
> I have had that happen with quail, kept pulling them through fence. This has a roof on it an all.
> 
> Put up 4' of hardware cloth across bottom tonight. Will get live trap and set for **** and see.


Again.......it's *****. Anyone with chickens will vouch for what happens when ***** find the pen and can "grab them". I have chickens and have watched chickens walk right up to the fence with a **** standing there.....so yes.....they are that stupid. I lost chickens to *****....my brother lost chickens to ***** and my buddy lost chickens to *****.....all the exact same way that you described. I have seen this question more times than I can remember and everyone wants to argue that its not ***** because "chickens wouldn't just let a **** grab them"......well guess what.....chickens are dumb as hell and they WILL let ***** grab them. It's not a coincidence the problem ended in the winter....if it were weasels they would of got to them all winter too....***** hibernate.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I had a dog do this. She would stamped the chickens from one side of their run to the other, then she would run to the other side and grab the chickens heads. I broke her of it when she killed my last chicken.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Again.......it's *****. Anyone with chickens will vouch for what happens when ***** find the pen and can "grab them". I have chickens and have watched chickens walk right up to the fence with a **** standing there.....so yes.....they are that stupid. I lost chickens to *****....my brother lost chickens to ***** and my buddy lost chickens to *****.....all the exact same way that you described. I have seen this question more times than I can remember and everyone wants to argue that its not ***** because "chickens wouldn't just let a **** grab them"......well guess what.....chickens are dumb as hell and they WILL let ***** grab them. It's not a coincidence the problem ended in the winter....if it were weasels they would of got to them all winter too....***** hibernate.


Sorry Cap. Going to politely disagree. ***** do not hibernate, but in inclimate weather will hole up in their den and await better weather. They never deficate and urinate inside their den tree or hole and will daily make a quick trip out. But will just go right back in if they don't like the temperature.

Although the weather now is fine for **** travel, I'm with the mink or weasel theory. 

Yes, I've been around fowl pens for years. Seen ***** take chickens, but this has the trademark of vermin.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

this winter we had something getting in our coop at night. it would kill 1 bird a night. we found ****, weasel, and possum tracks. i shot the possum and then that night got the **** in the act. got him in the coop. the weasel never cam back. i would say ****.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Kennybks said:


> Sorry Cap. Going to politely disagree. ***** do not hibernate, but in inclimate weather will hole up in their den and await better weather. They never deficate and urinate inside their den tree or hole and will daily make a quick trip out. But will just go right back in if they don't like the temperature.
> 
> Although the weather now is fine for **** travel, I'm with the mink or weasel theory.
> 
> ...


Please forgive me for saying "hibernate"......it was simply a general term that most people understand and next time I will make sure I accurately denote that they go into "torpor". I have lost enough chickens to ***** to know he has a **** issue and ONLY a **** issue.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks no issues here, I wouldn't rule out either though. I hope op exterminates the critter before it gets all of his birds. 

I would say just about anywhere around my area, if you put a live trap with bait nearby where chicken are, you'll probably have a **** the next morning. That by itself doesn't mean a **** did the chicken raids. Even if you use chicken parts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

A mink or weasel would have killed more than just one bird. My money is on a raccoon. Story matches up with all my **** experiences. Set some traps all around the pen and we will know for sure.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

had **** kill 60 pheasants in one night...really wouldn't surprise me if it was a **** but wouldn't rule out weasel or mink...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

